# Aio Kühlung - Größe, Position und Airflow



## Thund3r111 (25. Juli 2017)

*Aio Kühlung - Größe, Position und Airflow*

Hallo zusammen,

bald schicke ich meinen knapp 10 Jahre alten Q9450 in seine wohlverdiente Rente, ein neuer PC muss her - inklusive Aio Wakü.
Aber irgendwie werde ich nicht recht schlau aus den gelesenen Test, Berichten etc., vielleicht könnt ihr mir da mit euren Erfahrungen weiterhelfen, ich werde nur immer verwirrter^^

Die Grundidee war in die Front eine 240mm Wakü einzubauen, damit die CPU mit frischer kalter Luft gekühlt wird.
Das Gehäuse ist 55cm tief, da kommen mir die Schlauchlängen von 35-40cm etwas kurz vor, oder würde das doch ausreichen?

Die nächste Überlegung wäre also WK nach oben (wäre einfacher, auch wegen den Laufwerksschächten), aber so wird die CPU nur noch mit "warmer" Luft gekühlt, v.a. die Graka dürfte da doch keinen geringen Einfluss haben (erst recht ohne Blow Out Kühler und so einen will ich eigentlich nicht unbedingt). Würde eine 360mm WK oben im Gehäuse den Nachteil der wärmeren Luft wieder wettmachen oder sogar noch besser kühlen?

Und wie siehts mit dem Airflow aus, bei der 240er WK vorne würden 2x120er Lüfter die Luft reinblasen und hiten einen 140er und hinten oben einen 200er wieder raus.
Bei einer 360er WK oben hätte ich vorne einen 200er (könnte auch 2x 140er einbauen), der die Luft ins Gehäuse schaufelt und hinten weiterhin den 140er zum rausblasen und natürlich oben die 3x 120er, die die Luft rausblasen. Reicht hier die einströmende Luft aus, mir kommts etwas wenig vor? 

Was meint ihr, wie mach ich das am schlausten?
Freu mich schon auf eure Vorschläge

Grüße Thund3r111


----------



## NOQLEMIX (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aio Kühlung - Größe, Position und Airflow*

Ich würde oben/hinten für den Radiator bevorzugen, da du sonst mit der warmen Abluft der CPU dein Gehäuse und die Komponenten darin nur unnötig aufheizt. Vorn dann zwei 120er/140er einblasend, damit genug Frischluft ins Gehäuse kommt.


----------



## Seidenstrumpf (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aio Kühlung - Größe, Position und Airflow*

Darf man fragen, warum es eine AiO Wasserkühlung sein soll? Der Optik wegen? 
Ein guter Luftkühler kann gleiche Werte bei Lautstärke und Temperatur erreichen, ohne den Risikofaktor Wasser.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thund3r111 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aio Kühlung - Größe, Position und Airflow*

Ist quasi der Vorteil der kälteren restlichen Komponenten größer als der Vorteil der kühleren CPU? 


Eigentlich nur wegen der Optik ja. Ich hatte auch schon an den Scythe Mugen 5 oder den BQ Dark Rock Pro gedacht.
Bisher habe ich noch einen Mugen Max verbaut (Kühlleistung ist top) und der ist schon nicht gerade klein. Im Moment ists egal, mein Tower ist geschlossen. Aber da man bei heutigen Towern die Beleuchtung schön ein und ausschalten kann, wollte ich einen Tower mit Seitenfenster und da befürchte ich, dass man dann nur noch den CPU Lüfter sieht.


----------



## buggs001 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aio Kühlung - Größe, Position und Airflow*

Die Frage ist was hast Du mit der GPU und der CPU vor?

Solange sich die Übertaktung in Grenzen hält, würde ich die Kompakt-Wakü im Deckel einbauen und von vorne für Frischluft sorgen.
Ich denke das es die GPU danken wird, wenn die Zuluft nicht vorgewärmt wird.
Ob die CPU jetzt 5° mehr oder weniger hat wird ziemlich egal sein.
Außer Du bist Extrem-Übertakter, aber in dem Fall sollte dann eine richtige Wakü her.

Aber warum so viel theoretisieren?
Wie wäre es mit testen?
Bevor die Kabel und Schlauche endgültig verlegt und fixiert sind, den Radiator mal oben + Lüfter vorne und mal vorne + Lüfter oben einbauen.
Ist jetzt nicht der riesige Aufwand  und sollte in ein paar Minuten erledigt sein.
Danach weißt Du definitiv, was Dir besser zusagt und am neuen PC basteln ist ja was schönes.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aio Kühlung - Größe, Position und Airflow*

Wie wäre es, wenn du zunächst einmal schreibst, was für Komponenten verbaut werden sollen. Dann können wir dich auch vernünftig beraten. Grundsätzlich kühlt eine Aio erst ab ca. 280er Radi besser als eine Luftkühler. Des Weiteren gebe ich zu bedenken, dass die verbauten Lüfter einer AIO meist sehr schlecht/Laut sind, somit kommt man manchmal nicht um den Kauf von zusätzlichen Lüftern herum. Ich habe eine H110i GT die absolut Top kühlt, allerdings sind diese Turbinen die Corsair dort verbaut hat der Horror! Habe  Diese gegen vernünftige Noctua getauscht und jetzt habe ich Top Kühlleistung sowie Top Lautstärke. Ich habe die zwei Anordnungen des Radi (oben raus und vorne rein) getestet und in meinem System ist "vorne rein" die beste Variante. CPU wird ca. 10 Grad Kühler und GraKa nur ca. 3Grad wärmer. Meine Gehäusebelüftung: 280er Radi+1x BQ SW3(140er) rein, 2x BQ SW3 (140er) oben raus,  1x BQ SW3 (140er) hinten raus, verbaut in einem Dark Base 900.


----------



## Thund3r111 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aio Kühlung - Größe, Position und Airflow*

Übertaktet soll schon werden, aber ich werde jetzt nicht versuchen, die absolut letzten % herauszuquetschen.
Warum ist 5° bei der CPU egal, bei der Graka aber nicht, v.a. da Grakas ja eh wärmer werden?
Einfach ausprobieren geht nicht so ohne weiteres, da die Größe von der Position der WK abhängig wäre. Basteln ist was schönes ja, aber mir macht das Theoretisieren und Zusammenstellen/Abstimmen der Komponenten auch viel Spaß



10 Grad Unterschied ist ordentlich und 3 Grad GPU sind vernachlässigbar. Das Dark Base ist auch sehr tief, hattest du Probleme mit der Schlauchlänge bzw ist es sehr knapp?
Um die Lautheit bzw Lüfter hätte ich mir jetzt keine großen Sorgen gemacht, ich hätte die Standard-Lüfter ausprobiert und im Zweifelsfall wie du die Lüfter gewechselt.
Die Komponenten hab ich absichtlich weggelassen (wird übrigens ein Ryzen 1700X), um eine grundsätzliche Antwort wie deine zu kriegen Eine klassische Kaufberatung brauche/möchte ich nicht mal, da ich selbst abwägen muss zwischen Kühlleistung und Optik und das kann mir leider keiner abnehmen.
Wenn also eine WK < 280mm keinen Sinn ergibt und oben verbauen nicht wirklich in Frage kommt (damit mach ich mir ja die ganze Kühlleistung zunichte), brauch ich entweder einen anderen Tower, oder ich schei... auf die Optik und verbaue einen guten Lüftkühler.
Kann die Werte von Borkenpopel1 so ungefähr bestätigen/widerlegen?


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aio Kühlung - Größe, Position und Airflow*

Von der Schlauchlänge gab es kein Problem, bei Corsair und Be Quiet Aio´s sind die Schläuche auch für Big Tower ausreichend lang. Ich habe dir mal ein Video angehängt bei dem du die Temps siehst. In diesem Video ist allerdings noch meine alte "Übergangs" 1070 verbaut gewesen, deshalb die Temps der GraKa. Wie du sehen wirst, hat eine gute 280er Aio mehr als genügend Kühlleistung selbst bei meiner CPU (OC 5960X) ! Die 280er Silent Loop kostet gerade mal ca. 15€ mehr als die 240er!

Jetzt geh schlafen SCHAFFE89 - YouTube


----------

